# Rolling your own.



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Not incest but making your own cigarettes. Should make an excellent barter item in an end of the world scenario..according to what Totonta said when the USSR collapsed last time. So an old pal who does it himself told me to buy this:
1. Tops Brand Cigarette rolling machine
2. 2 Cartons Gabbler brand tubes with filters
3. 1 lb Red River Smooth Pipe tobacco (better taxes on that found at any smoke shoppe or head shop maybe)

Got all the stuff headed my way from Amazon last night except the tobacco. Which I will fetch tomorrow. The old Codger says they taste like Marlboros. Invested about 70 bucks so far but I bought a big wad of tubes. He say once you get the hang of it a person can turn out a pack each five mins for a price of twenty bucks a carton. The few evil cigarette smokers I still know are paying 70. This aint our first rodeo on this hobby. Hopefully this will work better than the last time we tried it..and make me feel like a real Prepper sorta. lol.https://www.amazon.com/tops-cigarette-machine/s?k=tops+cigarette+machine


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I decided my tobacco addiction was going to be a liability and quit smoking about 15 years ago, quit snuff a few months ago. Before I quit smoking I was rolling my own to save money, it is much cheaper. I don't stock much for barter because I am not social by nature, and don't want to have to defend my preps if it becomes known I am a guy that has stuff. I originally intended to barter alcohol, but decided I don't want a bunch of addicts knowing I am the guy with their fix. I can see the benefit, but be careful bartering with that stuff.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Back in the 1970's rolling tobacco was much cheaper than store bought cigarettes, not so much anymore.
I used to buy and smoke Bugler tobacco. It was a fraction of the cost of a pack of cigs, and when I did smoke "pre-rolled" they were un-filtered Camels so I was right at home with Bugler.

I had one of those little Tops handrollers, and they work well. A dollar bill works good, too.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

jimb1972 said:


> I decided my tobacco addiction was going to be a liability and quit smoking about 15 years ago, quit snuff a few months ago. Before I quit smoking I was rolling my own to save money, it is much cheaper. I don't stock much for barter because I am not social by nature, and don't want to have to defend my preps if it becomes known I am a guy that has stuff. I originally intended to barter alcohol, but decided I don't want a bunch of addicts knowing I am the guy with their fix. I can see the benefit, but be careful bartering with that stuff.


Wow small world. I think we talked about the wisdom of stocking half pints of Pebbleford Bourbon and Gilbeys Gin like all the bootleggers sell to the democrats in the dry counties and towns in the Panhandle. Its cheap but drinkable. Should last forever if unopened...but had to give up up on that idea too since I been trying to quit drinking at home because of the gout. Two boys day out with the guys per week dont rile it up too bad. Unfortunately an old chum gave me a big jug of my favoite sour mash whiskey for a gift a week or two back..so I am trying to keep from wasting that right now. I will need two Allopurinals per day for a while.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Back in the 1970's rolling tobacco was much cheaper than store bought cigarettes, not so much anymore.
> I used to buy and smoke Bugler tobacco. It was a fraction of the cost of a pack of cigs, and when I did smoke "pre-rolled" they were un-filtered Camels so I was right at home with Bugler.
> 
> I had one of those little Tops handrollers, and they work well. A dollar bill works good, too.


Good point. Can recall some kin in the rolling up hobby back in the 50s when cigarettes were .20 cents a pack. We got into in the 70s with the Laredo Kits with the tobacco in a can. Made generally crappy cigarettes but could be smoked if tight rolls werent available. My Mama and Daddy used theirs faithfully since they was old broke SS recipients..like their son turned out too. lol. .


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Good point. Can recall some kin in the rolling up hobby back in the 50s when cigarettes were .20 cents a pack. We got into in the 70s with the Laredo Kits with the tobacco in a can. Made generally crappy cigarettes but could be smoked if tight rolls werent available. My Mama and Daddy used theirs faithfully since they was old broke SS recipients..like their son turned out too. lol. .


I used the Laredo kit myself back in the 70's.

Prior to that I had a tin machine with a big rubber band in it, it used regular rolling papers,

put all the stuff in closed it up and reopened to a complete cigarette.

For store bought I would get them from the Ft. Devens commissary, for about $.35 a pack before they closed it up.

I quit smoking anything 32 years ago this coming January.

Today with a pack costing $5.50 average in this state, who can afford it?

Oh, never smoked any ganga.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The Ganja around here is over priced too from what all the Viet Nam Vet guys say. No first hand experiences of course. I heard of a guy who smoked some and said it made him want to rape and kill. Similar to the guy in the reefer madness educational fillm


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Probably could use for barter. As Paul S. used to point out(if anyone remembers him) never be the one who has it, its always I can get it from a guy who knows a guy.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

1skrewsloose said:


> Probably could use for barter. As Paul S. used to point out(if anyone remembers him) never be the one who has it, its always I can get it from a guy who knows a guy.


May God bless Paul S! Man, we miss him.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> I used the Laredo kit myself back in the 70's.
> 
> Prior to that I had a tin machine with a big rubber band in it, it used regular rolling papers,
> 
> ...


I had one of those! I believe it was french made. A buddy borrowed it once to roll one of those left handed cigarettes, but he said it used way too much weed. It looked like this https://www.amazon.com/Daycount%C2%AE-Cigarette-Tobacco-Smoking-Disposable/dp/B07DYRTJN9/ref=sr_1_74?keywords=cigarette+rolling+machine&qid=1574998994&sr=8-74


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I also went to rolling my own just before quitting. I looked at a carton yesterday at the commissary.. $75 bucks a carton!!!!!

had a roller like this









toss the tobacco in the freezer

only caution I would say is people that smoke get hardup for a smoke.. do you want them coming back to you


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

@bigwheel you have the right idea man some people will sell their soul for tobacco or alcohol good luck with your future business ventures


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> I had one of those! I believe it was french made. A buddy borrowed it once to roll one of those left handed cigarettes, but he said it used way too much weed. It looked like this https://www.amazon.com/Daycount%C2%AE-Cigarette-Tobacco-Smoking-Disposable/dp/B07DYRTJN9/ref=sr_1_74?keywords=cigarette+rolling+machine&qid=1574998994&sr=8-74


Yeah, that is pretty much like it from what I remember, the mechanics of it at least.

I use to sit in front of the TV and roll a bunch while watching that tube.


----------



## kolett (Nov 29, 2019)

Vape is the "in" thing now so that's what I'm using now maybe it's less dangerous to health too?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

When I smoked I smoked Lucky Strike. I laid them down many, many, years ago and it was by far the best thing I ever did for myself. Just looking at the cost of buying them now is enough to give me a heart attach, let alone all the medical side effects caused by them. Good riddance.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

kolett said:


> Vape is the "in" thing now so that's what I'm using now maybe it's less dangerous to health too?


They banned vaping products here, all the shops that sold them are closed.

Too many people died from lung infections using them.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> When I smoked I smoked Lucky Strike. I laid them down many, many, years ago and it was by far the best thing I ever did for myself. Just looking at the cost of buying them now is enough to give me a heart attach, let alone all the medical side effects caused by them. Good riddance.


My father smoked Camels all his life, finally quit them when they killed him.

He use to bum cigarettes and booze from me, I quit and then he only bummed the booze, which I did not drink anyways.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

jimb1972 said:


> I had one of those! I believe it was french made. A buddy borrowed it once to roll one of those left handed cigarettes, but he said it used way too much weed. It looked like this https://www.amazon.com/Daycount%C2%AE-Cigarette-Tobacco-Smoking-Disposable/dp/B07DYRTJN9/ref=sr_1_74?keywords=cigarette+rolling+machine&qid=1574998994&sr=8-74


Yep that was why the Lardeo kits never caught on in with dope smokers in da hood. It was hard to roll up a little penner according to the news reels of that era. Jumping back to the topic at hand. I found the best place to buy the right handed tobacco was at the head shoppe which is close enough to my house to hit with a well elevated adult pellet gun. Here ya go.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> I also went to rolling my own just before quitting. I looked at a carton yesterday at the commissary.. $75 bucks a carton!!!!!
> 
> had a roller like this
> 
> ...


I used to buy Cambridge because they had $3 off coupons which made the carton price about $3 at the commissary, and I am only late 40's some of the old farts on here probably have stories of being paid to smoke em.:tango_face_smile:


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

About the only thing I roll is me eyes. And in this day and age I do it a lot, a whole lot. I feel sorry for anyone who is unable or unwilling to kick the habit.
After seeing the lungs at the autopsy of a smoke, I quit as soon as I walked out the door.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> My father smoked Camels all his life, finally quit them when they killed him.
> 
> He use to bum cigarettes and booze from me, I quit and then he only bummed the booze, which I did not drink anyways.


My Dad smoked Lucky Strike and drink all his life. He gave up smoking when he was in his fifties, drinking and chasing women when he was 60. He commented the other day at Thanksgiving that since he gave up drinking, smoking, and chasing women, he is not sure why he is still alive at 83. He says he don't have any fun stuff to do anymore. :vs_laugh:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> My Dad smoked Lucky Strike and drink all his life. He gave up smoking when he was in his fifties, drinking and chasing women when he was 60. He commented the other day at Thanksgiving that since he gave up drinking, smoking, and chasing women, he is not sure why he is still alive at 83. He says he don't have any fun stuff to do anymore. :vs_laugh:


Yeah, he is lucky and don't know it.

My father died at 71, was still smoking on his death bed, just like his father did Christmas eve 1951.

Never got to see his granddaughter, or even knew she was on the way, sad, he wanted grand kids in the worse way too.

A good friend of 40+ years was dying from lung cancer, had a O2 cannalure under his nose all the time,

turned off the O2 to have a smoke about every half hour.

One day he turned it off to have a smoke and it never went back on, he left us then.

Stubborn guy, survived several chicom mass attacks in Korea under Gen. Ridgway, armed with a M1 rifle, then took over a 50 HBM2

when the gunner and assistant were killed, Silver Star for that action and a couple of purple hearts to boot for that and other actions.

That one action, his rifle company was holding the forward slope of a hill, well dug in, from dusk till dawn waves of ****** kept up the assault.

hoping to deplete the units ammo, wrong! They knew the attack was coming and had enough ammo for a brigade in the bunkers.

The 105 howitzers kept the battle illuminated and filled with HE at the base of the hill all night.

The ****** had trouble climbing over piles of their dead comrades, but made good targets on top of the piles.

After the battle there were just 11 men left alive, all were wounded.

In civilian life, he was direct assistant to Eugene Rising at H&R, until Gene's death in 1968.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I think My man Inor used to smoke the tubes, I may be mistaken.
I quit smoking cigs in Feb..And was dreading vacation, this DEC 26 thinking "you know camping and drinking your gonna WANNA SMOKE"..
Nope, mom is the hospital right now, "not able to breath", she also stopped in Feb, and is the reason I quit...
It sucks seeing someone "breathing, but not breathing" and being FUQING HELPLESS..
My dear wife has dropped down to about 4 or 5 a day, so I will not ask her to quit.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I also went to rolling my own just before quitting. I looked at a carton yesterday at the commissary.. $75 bucks a carton!!!!!
> 
> had a roller like this
> 
> ...


Same as the one I am getting tomorrow. It got some good reviews. Thanks for the freezer tip. I got to vaping a bit of pipe tobacco a few years back and it lasted a long time in a glass jar in the ice box. Speaking of Vaping for whoever was promoting the practice earlier in the thread can only say it is wildly popular with the younger folks with bad habits. A bunch of the old geezers started huffing the illegal THC laden models..but they are all running scared over the latest health issues and moving back to green medicinal herbs. Looks like anybody would know sucking propylene glycol and vitamin E oil combustion fumes aint good for lungs. lol. If somebody wants to Vape..this thing is hard to beat. Made by peace loving hippies out in Sunny CA with a lifetime guarantee. No chemicals allowed. Highly stealthy enough to hit in in the church bathroom. It would make a nice stocking stuffer for any hard to shop for folks on the Christmas List. 
https://www.magic-flight.com/


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

man, I wish I could safely take a toke right now..But the SAFETY MAN can get fired if he fails a UA..
DAMNIT.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Deebo said:


> man, I wish I could safely take a toke right now..But the SAFETY MAN can get fired if he fails a UA..
> DAMNIT.


Well I didnt know folks used those things for that. I always just vaped good tasting pipe tobacco in mine. Anyway..Santa brought the hardware a day early..so think it will be given a trial run on how to prep home rolled cigarettes for bartering purposes tomorrow. Thanks to all who helped give birth to this scientific experiment.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

@bigwheel, shit, I'm not judging anyone. I wish I could smoke RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I never smoked cigs, I guess it was due to my old man smoking in the car with us kids in the back seat; rainy days with the windows up were the worst. 

Supposedly, when he quit smoking Dad put the amount of money he spent on smokes in a jar and if the story is true, he paid cash for a new 1969 Camaro with "cigarette money". He did shit like that.

Saw an ad in The Sporting News back in the early 1970's where Walt Garrison said he'd send me a free can of Skoal if I mailed in the coupon with my address and DAMN, he did! I dipped and chewed from the early 1970's to 1996. Quit cold turkey after some quack-ass doctor said I had some pre-cancerous thing-a-ma-jigs in my mouth. Haven't missed chew or dip.

Cigars were part of my winter weekend ritual for a number of years, enjoyed smoking by the fire pit and experimenting with various wines and whisky's as to what tasted best with various cigars. Never wrote any of the cigars names down so I didn't really learn anything! 

One Sunday morning after a Saturday night of smoking cigars with some buddies at the firepit, I began looking for that cat that took a shit in my mouth, couldn't find it so blamed it on the cigars and haven't had one since. 

And that is Slippy's Real Life Tobacco Tale...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't miss smoking at all, it's been so many years I don't have any cravings. I don't miss always having to calculate how many I had and would I have enough ciggs or would I have to stop and by a pack on the way if I was going somewhere. I have on more then one occasion walked in 1 foot of snow or more while freezing my ass off to get a pack of ciggs in the middle of the night. I can't tell you how much money I spent on lost lighters and ashtrays, burns in furniture, car seats, and clothes. If I had all the money I spent as a result of smoking..................


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well all forms of tobacco use are definitely not nice. Except a pinch of long cut Timberwolf Wintergreen to act as a breath freshener in case some rookie cop wants to sniff around..but somebody is going to have to barter with the poor addicted folks when society collapses. So I ran some off today. Look good. Gave a few to the neighbor across the street who is a smoker. He say they are a lot stronger than store bought smokes. He said it they made him sorta addle headed They should be popular. Got em bagged up in the ice box for right now but into the freezer they in preparation for that fateful day when comes to time to trade them off for food and water or something.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> They banned vaping products here, all the shops that sold them are closed.
> 
> Too many people died from lung infections using them.


The vaping health crisis is just another lie. Those that have had health issues have been the ones vaping pot or using black market products. Not those that buy and use mainstream products like Juul. Also, the number of those having health problems is very small and the hype of a manufactured lie. A lie for politicians to win brownie points from the fools (while expanding govt) with the intent of black mailing Juul and other main stream manufacturers for $ via regulations.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

RedLion said:


> The vaping health crisis is just another lie. Those that have had health issues have been the ones vaping pot or using black market products. Not those that buy and use mainstream products like Juul. Also, the number of those having health problems is very small and the hype of a manufactured lie. A lie for politicians to win brownie points from the fools (while expanding govt) with the intent of black mailing Juul and other main stream manufacturers for $ via regulations.


Black market stuff was brought out in the hearing also.

The politicians in this libtard state do what they like, just like corrupt politicians anywhere, this is San Fransicko East.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

RedLion said:


> The vaping health crisis is just another lie. Those that have had health issues have been the ones vaping pot or using black market products. Not those that buy and use mainstream products like Juul. Also, the number of those having health problems is very small and the hype of a manufactured lie. A lie for politicians to win brownie points from the fools (while expanding govt) with the intent of black mailing Juul and other main stream manufacturers for $ via regulations.


Thats what the guy at the Vape shop says too. It was home made stuff that looked authentic was the issue. It seems to be the models which the home chemist decided to add the Vitamin E acetate. Suspect its pretty oily when it fumes. Old pals grandson was a inhaling abuser. Decided to huff up some PAM spray in a paper sack. That is some super slick stuff called Lecithin. Coated up his tiny lung sacks and took him several dies to die. Hosptial couldnt stop it. Way too sad.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok..the scientific test of prepping continues. Snagged a bag of Tobacco that tastes just like a Marlboro Light to them who tested the hypothesis. One guy at the pool hall said he would buy some...which would give some money to buy more tabacco and tubes to make more cigarettes to go into the prepper barter supply. The guy said the vending machine at the pool hall was now up to ten bucks a pack. So guessing five bucks a pack for what I got would be fair even though I cant get but 18 cigarettes stuffed into the pack without crumpling one. I found a tobacco roll your own tobacco shop near my house. That should be handy to do other flavors and such things.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

My grammy smoked three packs a day. When she heard they were bad for her health, she quit cold turkey. True. She looked just like the queen of England and watch out for her walking cane if you gave her any trouble, God rest her soul. She would slap the front fenders of NYC taxis. I saw her do this on occasion while crossing the street by Peter Cooper Village.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Decided I prob gonna need this gizmo to really lay in some bartering supplies. 
https://www.amazon.com/Powermatic-III/dp/B071ZNDDP8


----------



## Comms (Dec 25, 2019)

I'd think addictions would be quick currency, alcohol and tobacco being the obvious among other substances. Presuming something did happen can't blame people if they want to forget it for a while.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yep...think your right. I have expanded my horizons since we last spoke. Got a mid priced electric injector and a good selection of tobacco. I make good Marlboro Reds and Lights. I cant get any stored up to barter cause my pals are buying them too fast..but that gives money to buy more raw ingredients. Trying to keep them at half price of store bought which seems like four bucks is fair..and they usually give me the extra buck out of a five spot lol.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Yep...think your right. I have expanded my horizons since we last spoke. Got a mid priced electric injector and a good selection of tobacco. I make good Marlboro Reds and Lights. I cant get any stored up to barter cause my pals are buying them too fast..but that gives money to buy more raw ingredients. Trying to keep them at half price of store bought which seems like four bucks is fair..and they usually give me the extra buck out of a five spot lol.
> View attachment 104009
> View attachment 104011


You crafty son of a gun. Since I'm nosey, what kinda profits are you making on the 4$ pack, as it seems to be working?
I am SO GLAD I haven't smoked since Feb 2019. Notice I will not say that I quit smoking, as I have wants and cravings, sometimes. UGH


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

@bigwheel, where you be at mayne.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I do not smoke but I have a decent stash of loose tobacco and rolling papers for trading.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Deebo said:


> @bigwheel, where you be at mayne.


We been hanging the hat up in Foart Wurth the past 30 years or so. Once a person acquires an injector which can vary in price from a few bucks to several hundred for home models and what they call tubes..which is a hollow ciagarette with a filter built in..a bag of pipe tobacco which usually cost about 15-20 bucks a pound and can makes three cartons of smokes..they can be produced for a cost or about a buck per pack. You can also get cigarette tobacco but its higher due to liberals taxing it but is acutually the same stuff as in pipe tobacco called by a different name to dodge taxes. They say things are fixing to get crazy since all the tobacco users min got bumped form 18 to 21 which is going to cost the cigarette companies billions..which in turn is going to take millions out of the tax honey pot..so the general speculation is store bought cigarettes are fixing to take a big price hike and the politicians will prob slap the same tax on pipe tobacco as on cigarette tobacco and everybody will be very sad..and wanting to buy home rolls hopefully. Anyway who wants to dig into the hobby can find a place called RYO Cigarettes on FakeBook and Cigarette Review which has a home rolling chat group where you pick up recipes tips on where to buy stuff and such things .


----------

